# Screen too big for monitor



## balanga (Feb 11, 2018)

When using FreeBSD on an RPi2 connected to a 17" TV the output screen is too big and cuts off text. I am unable to adjust the TV. Can the output be adjusted in some way? Raspian somehow manages to output without overlapping...

I'm a liitle confused about what terminology to use, since screen can mean either... I suppose I could say logical and physical screen, but am not sure.


----------



## tingo (Feb 11, 2018)

Does your FreeBSD on RPi use a vt(4) or sc(4) console? You cxan find out if you look at dmesg messages, for example

```
tingo@kg-core1$ dmesg | grep VT
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
```
vt can do things that sc can't, and sc can do things that vt can't. Some of these things could improve your (text) output on the monitor.


----------

